# Does anyone know if an auger from a YSM560 will fit the ys624?



## VenomRS4 (Feb 24, 2017)

I just picked up a YS624 for $50. It runs and operates but it certainly needs work. The auger will function but it has definitely been worn and could use replacement. Parts are no longer available from yamaha but there may be a supply overseas. I searched yahoo auctions and saw YSM870's (YS828 in US) and YSM560's. The 560 looks somewhat similar and seems to be the correct size when compared to the YS624 and was wondering if anyone had any experience with parts interchangeability.

Thanks


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

No experience with them. They do look alike, but hard to know for sure......


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

What I have noticed though is that Yamaha has smaller augers on their 24" line on older and newer models (12" perhaps...., will have to measure them), whereas on the 28" models they have 14" augers.


----------

